# Georgia / Tennessee (2022)



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Dawgs and Vols both undefeated at 8-0. Expecting a hard fought game between the hedges today. Kickoff 3:30

Here’s to a great game, and with no serious injuries for either team.







*GO DAWGS!
BEAT TENNESSEE!*


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Woof Woof!!! Big boy football today. Go Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 5, 2022)

I was gonna like your post,  but then I saw a waving Georgia flag and just couldn't do it.  This is the last you'll see of me until after the game.  Got a little superstition going this year  and company coming over. 

Expecting a good game between two great teams and coaches. 

GO VOLS


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Rain showers in the area. Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 5, 2022)

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!!

HOBNAIL BOOT TIME


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

I sure hate that tOSU is struggling with Northwestern. Looks like UGA vs Missouri.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!
> View attachment 1187817


Looks comfy. You have snacks also.  good luck and go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

In with hulu sucks for Coop and before it starts really sucking once the game starts.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2022)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Looks comfy. You have snacks also.  good luck and go Dawgs


I think I’ll survive..  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs with a Urinal in their stand!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs with a Urinal in their stand!
> View attachment 1187819



That’s way too high tech.  Next thing you know you’ll be wearing Banlon shirts with a pocket protector for all your ball point pens.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> That’s way too high tech.  Next thing you know you’ll be wearing Banlon shirts with a pocket protector for all your ball point pens.


IPad comes out here tomorrow..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 5, 2022)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> I sure hate that tOSU is struggling with Northwestern. Looks like UGA vs Missouri.


Good thing that they leaked out a win because that would have really thrown a wrench in all the talking head media guys for the Ohio State/Michigan game coming up. Get ready. They are going to ram that game down our throats all week


----------



## Raylander (Nov 5, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs!
> View attachment 1187817



You gonna have to stand on your head to shoot the rifle like that


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Aaaaand hulu has started sucking right on schedule.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Time to get it on. Lets go DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Here we go, baby!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Raylander (Nov 5, 2022)

I bet Sanford Stadium is wild! Go dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2022)

Throw the bomb!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## buckpasser (Nov 5, 2022)

TN about to put the boot between them GA cheeks between the hedges.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

UT takes advantage of the turnover 

3-0 Vols

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Good hold UGA held them to 3


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Calm down Dawgs, just WIN


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Offense!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Need these emotions to calm a bit and then take care of business.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Smith!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

BOOM!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Throw the bomb!!


DONE!!!!!


----------



## antharper (Nov 5, 2022)

Bennett dropped that one in there ! Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Heck of a throw and catch


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Wear them out with the run.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Nice run Bennett!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Targeting bonus too


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs! Plus looked like targeting!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

TD


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

That was a TD and targeting!!


----------



## antharper (Nov 5, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> TN about to put the boot between them GA cheeks between the hedges.


Alabama isn’t playing today !


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Targeting bonus too


Yeah, that was clearly targeting.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 5, 2022)

That little booger Bennett wants it


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Wow! Bull crap! That was clearly targeting! Refs suck!

7-3 Dawgs

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Daaaaaaawgs! Plus looked like targeting!



You got this covered.  I'm not feeling so well.  Actually I'm miserable, but I'm hoping I Don't have to watch this game at the ER.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 5, 2022)

Head to head on that touchdown play.
Call it ref....


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Just wow, Hupel(misspelled on purpose) check must have cleard the bank.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

greendawg said:


> You got this covered.  I'm not feeling so well.  Actually I'm miserable, but I'm hoping I Don't have to watch this game at the ER.  Go Dawgs.


Brother take care of yourself. This ballgame ain’t worth your well-being


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

greendawg said:


> You got this covered.  I'm not feeling so well.  Actually I'm miserable, but I'm hoping I Don't have to watch this game at the ER.  Go Dawgs.


Hope you're alright bud. Don't be a hero, go if ya gotta.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 5, 2022)

I don't think it has to be purposeful to be called. Incidental and initial head to helmet contact was there.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

The Mailman took control of the team and engineered that drive. If he stays  on like this the whole game it will get ugly for the Vols. If our D can slow them down.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, that was clearly targeting.


I will solely agree if there ever was targeting that was it


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Defense turn now


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Holden dawgs


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 5, 2022)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> I sure hate that tOSU is struggling with Northwestern. Looks like UGA vs missouri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Tennessee doing the Notre Dame now


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Crowd is helping


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Vol is getting time


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Good stop


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Ref with a good hit


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

OkDawgs, let's give em another gut punch here


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Offense!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Need another drive straight down their throat


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Them Vols ain’t seen a defence like this


----------



## slow motion (Nov 5, 2022)

Good play D. Let's get 7 more offense


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Y'all keep calling the game for me!!!! As every Saturday Hulu sucks!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Them Vols ain’t seen a defence like this


Nor a run game


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Doesn't look like Edward's day. May need to go to Robinson


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

What a punt!!!!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Wow!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Wow what a punt


----------



## slow motion (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's stuff em D. A safety would be nice


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Time to bury Hooker in the end zone


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

greendawg said:


> You got this covered.  I'm not feeling so well.  Actually I'm miserable, but I'm hoping I Don't have to watch this game at the ER.  Go Dawgs.


Prayers you feel better!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 5, 2022)

Wonder what was going thru the head of the guy diving out of bounds to grab the punt?

Great punt!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

So far ball is rolling dawgs way


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Nov 5, 2022)

Keep it up boys. Poor cell service from the tree. This is all I can get. Better than the play by play from CBS sports app


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Hold em D!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Defense is swarming… need to flip the field Right here


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

SAFETY!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs get to Hooker


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

SAFETY


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

That’s a safety! Better be!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## antharper (Nov 5, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Time to bury Hooker in the end zone


Boom


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Go dawgs. 9-3


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 5, 2022)

That should be a safety.


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

I’m glad we got first rate camera guys in Sanford today. These refs have misssed 2 plays for points so far. Good job camera crew. That’s a safety!!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

What a weapon in that punter.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

This is some bull! Everyone sees it was a safety! What are they looking at?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

How bout them apples Vols?


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Wonder how big a check Huepel gonna have to write for this one?


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

That’s 2 points in my book


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Ole Hooker I bet he felt carter


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

That just is unbelievable


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Time to bring the house


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 5, 2022)

Right call


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Those refs need to be fined


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

REALLY?????!!!!! And you're not even gonna TRY to block that???!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Wonder how big a check Huepel gonna have to write for this one?



It was just big enough.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

We must have the Alabama gang refs today. That was a safety. That last view was the ball coming out when the lineman’s Lenox hit the ground. Horse crap…


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2022)

Robbed of a safety. Let’s crush them with a TD!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

That was Sabans refs. bad call


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

TD!!!!


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Bam!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

1 play TD!!!!!!!


----------



## Raylander (Nov 5, 2022)

Whoooo!

Mailman!! 

Whoooo!


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 5, 2022)

Don't really matter rotten Tennessee defense  pathetic


----------



## antharper (Nov 5, 2022)

Boom Boom Boom


----------



## Raylander (Nov 5, 2022)

walukabuck said:


> Right call



^^ this guy is stoned


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2022)

TD!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

I’ll take 7 over 2 any day, baby! Screw them sorry refs!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Oh yeah my Donkey.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

14-3 Daaaaaaaawgs!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Boom Shaka Laka Laka Boom Boom BB Boom baby!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> I’ll take 7 over 2 any day, baby! Screw them sorry refs!
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Coulda been 9 after the kick


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Oh yeah my Donkey.


Lol auto correct???


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> WOULDA been 9 after the kick


FIFY


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

My posts are taking forever!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 5, 2022)

Alot was made of uts defense last week against Kentucky but they are not good and it's been that way all year. With that said it's great execution by the pups. They are playing well so far.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

That's what you get for not calling the safety! 

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Kick Catch Interference


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Good D on that series.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

TN Fairy Tale comin' to an end


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Offense!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Wooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Vols can’t get their act together on anything.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

McIntosh!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildcats (Nov 5, 2022)

lookin rattled


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Nov 5, 2022)

Don’t let up !!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs score another TD


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Mc!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Big Boy Football going on now.


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Keep pounding Dawgs…. Let’s punch this one in!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Tennessee coach looks bewildered. Just like the vols players right now.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Don’t let up on them. Drive that spike  in their hearts and then drive another one on top of that.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Tennessee coach looks bewildered. Just like the vols players right now.


Reality just came crashing down on them


----------



## Raylander (Nov 5, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Tennessee coach looks bewildered. Just like the vols players right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!

21-3 Savages

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

TD JackSaint!!!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Wooooo!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 5, 2022)

UT looking totally rattled...can't stand the hype...
I know it's early but vols will implode further


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

WOW!! GO DAWGS


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

That fella's name takes up the whole top of his jersey!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs woooooo


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Vols!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!! Don't let up!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Sack!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Eat, Big Dawg! Eeeeeat!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Come on Defense!!!!! Don't let up!!!!!


I want a slaughter to make a point!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 5, 2022)

What I miss.


----------



## slow motion (Nov 5, 2022)

Boom


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2022)

Bo nix on the Heisman watch


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Did I hear that right. Bo Nix is now is the heisman discussion? What a joke


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Kirby is a defensive GOD!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Dawgs last in the conference in sacks. 

But we make them when we need to.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

Refs trying to keep UT in the game.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

These refs sux


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Holding now is ok because I guarantee they'll be some UT pushing off later. Mark my words...


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Let’s go D. Clean it up.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 5, 2022)

I hate ut and want the pups to beat them by 100 but that was clearly PI.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Why do refs want to be in the highlights of any ballgame


----------



## antharper (Nov 5, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> What I miss.


Probably a deer


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Refs trying to keep UT in the game.


Must have took the points


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Madsnooker said:


> I hate ut and want the pups to beat them by 100 but that was clearly PI.



They haven’t called it on the Vols and they been all over our receivers.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 5, 2022)

Hopefully pups can shut this drive down and not let them get a little momentum.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Kirby just don’t take foot off gas


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Crowd doing their part


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Rejected


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Good pass defense that time


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Tough offense to stop in the red zone but the Dawgs did it this time.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on crowd keep it up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2022)

Welcome to Athens…..


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Good.stop. Giving some credit to crowd for that'un


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

21-6 Dawgs

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2022)

Rats needing kicks…


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Dawgs D is almost lights out on the Vols.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Welcome to Athens…..


No Welcome to Sanford Stadium and Vince Dooley Field


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

This ain’t Bama! , you Hillbillies!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 5, 2022)

Stetson showing that phone jesture.... The trash vol fan base got his number and called it all night


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Stetson showing that phone jesture.... The trash vol fan base got his number and called it all night



Really?


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

I’m going to just tell y’all something all this talk about Ohio state , they won’t stand a chance against this defence


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Brock is going to be one heck of an NFL TE. Probably my favorite player of the past 5 years.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

C'mon Thorson


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Defense needs to set the tone to finish the vowels


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Defense!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

The crowd needs to stay in this game all the way!!!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Let it eat Dawgs show em how disrespect feels


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Defense


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Got to stop this arm tackling! Wrap'em up!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Yep, like that!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Didn't get it


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Intercepted! Ringo!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Pick off Ringo!!!!!!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Wooo Ringo!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Dawg Defense!!!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

That makes up for that sissy arm tackle!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

RINGO


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Crap


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Wooo!!!’


----------



## antharper (Nov 5, 2022)

Our resident Bama fans should of liked that catch ! Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Kelee Ringo!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 5, 2022)

Wooohooooo


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Woooooo hoooooooo! Refs still suck!   

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Hooker who


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Really?


Yes, according to my son.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

I told y’all this defence was going to show up and show


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Ringo‘s best play since the natty. Great play.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Nov 5, 2022)

RipperIII said:


> UT looking totally rattled...can't stand the hype...
> I know it's early but vols will implode further


Some of y’all missed your sports announcers calling


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 5, 2022)

Ringo is a hero or zero lol. Hero right now!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yes, according to my son.



Then we need to crush their souls.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Run Edwards run


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Is that fella's name really Bumphus?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 5, 2022)

I do believe the Dawgs have solved the Hooker to Hyatt across the middle puzzle.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Is that fella's name really Bumphus?


Yes. Think he got a little teasing?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs we need to put 7 more on the board!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

That little psd to the running backs in the flat will eat tenn’s lunch all day.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> Yes. Think he got a little teasing?


Maybe only once!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 5, 2022)

He got bumped??? Lol


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Maybe only once!



But it’s never stopped.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs from the treestand...


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Woot!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Go, Dawgs. Poor it on the mustard chunkers!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Why not try and get points here and put a dagger in their heart


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Punch it in


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Why not try and get points here and put a dagger in their heart


They are. Just making sure they're the last points of the half


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2022)

Somebody there go find Gary Danielson and cuss him out


----------



## formula1 (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Trying to watch for deer but it’s hard.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Hillbillies are going to be tired about 4th quarter


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

24-6 Dawgs at the half

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2022)

bluedog71 said:


> Did I hear that right. Bo Nix is now is the heisman discussion? What a joke


He finally got a decent coach to play for


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

3 score game. Smart play. Not what we wanted but smart.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2022)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

24-6


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Great half DAWGS… come out ready to roll this second half. Don’t take your foot off the gas!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

I'll take it!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 5, 2022)

Hate they didn't get the TD there but this game is over. Ut defense is just not good enough to keep their team in it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Show NO mercy!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> 3 score game. Smart play. Not what we wanted but smart.



Definitely get the points. Vols get the ball and they will adjust.


----------



## Raylander (Nov 5, 2022)

Heupel looks like he gonna be hunting a sammich at halftime


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Good half Dawgs!!!!!!!

Get a breather for the defense and come back and finish the drill!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Definitely get the points. Vols get the ball and they will adjust.


Yes they will.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Good half Dawgs!!!!!!!
> 
> Get a breather for the defense and come back and finish the drill!!!



Dawgs need to run it up and leave no doubt.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 5, 2022)

All dogs first half


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 5, 2022)

We should have 2 more, that was a safety. GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 5, 2022)

Refs are trying to job us. Gotta punch it in, otherwise GoDogs from section 122. The decibel rating hit 127 or so, about to pop my eardrums.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 5, 2022)

Not looking good for the orange team.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Heupel looks like he gonna be hunting a sammich at halftime


Might need some of that Tenn moon


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 5, 2022)

Raylander said:


> Heupel looks like he gonna be hunting a sammich at halftime



Or a stent.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs need to run it up and leave no doubt.


Them boys was disrespected !


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 5, 2022)

gacowboy said:


> We should have 2 more, that was a safety. GO DAWGS !!!



I can’t see them calling “as stands”. I could see saying it was a pass. That made no sense.


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 5, 2022)

This ain't even a good game. I've been looking forward to this all week & it's a dadgum blowout. Ain't even close.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Dawgs gotta keep that D pressure.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 5, 2022)

4HAND said:


> This ain't even a good game. I've been looking forward to this all week & it's a dadgum blowout. Ain't even close.


It's always good when the dawgs DOMINATE!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 5, 2022)

That was a great half for the pups. Need to shut ut down thus first drive in the second half. Curious to see what adjustments are made by ut?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Defense get the ball back!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 5, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> It's always good when the dawgs DOMINATE!


Finish that popsicle orange off!!!!


----------



## TJay (Nov 5, 2022)

Dawgs are looking great!  They need to keep their foot on the gas though and stop TN on this first possession of the second half.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Need to establish the running game to keep the UT offense off the field as much as possible the 2nd half so they can't apply what they learned.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

D up, Dawgs! Stop ‘em!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Don't need anyone hurt!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

That dive reminds me of Reggie Cobb from way back. He could jump a ways.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs, bow up!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs bow up!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Dang miracle Hyatt didn’t get his leg broke there. Hope he’s okay.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Let’s Go Dawgs! Defense!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let go Dawgs!!!!!

Hold them utes and get the ball back for the offense!!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Need to establish the running game to keep the UT offense off the field as much as possible the 2nd half so they can't apply what they learned.


Yes a wear on their defence till their tongue is hanging out


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on defense. Hunker down!!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Lean on em dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Take a breath and cook something to eat here. Georgia needs to feed the Big Dawgs now.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 5, 2022)

johnnyk2000 said:


> Some of y’all missed your sports announcers calling


I don't care who wins...but I havnt been wrong


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Down he goes!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Nice sack!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

3 1/2 yards per run is all we need now. Burn that clock for about 7-8 minutes.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

All right Dawgs, let's finish this off


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Now let's do a long, scoring drive!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

That would’ve been very sweet to have blocked that punt there. Oh, well. Let’s have a looooooooong TD scoring drive here!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Offense score 7 !!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Now let's do a long, scoring drive!


 Genius minds think alike!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 5, 2022)

I’m coming out of this stadium box seat. Going out and join the party in the stands.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Put Arik Gilbert in!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Ol' donkey McConkey is having a day!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Hulu is 2 plays behind the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Offense!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Hulu is 2 plays behind the game.


Ya think!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

This is working!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Hulu is 2 plays behind the game.


So is UT!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Rain!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Hulu is 2 plays behind the game.


That's why I hate Hulu!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

I want to praise that o line they are balling , the mailman has all day


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Need to balance it a little to keep em honest!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs score


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Wooooooo


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Tick tick tick baby! Burn that clock!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

I’m having a hard time trying to eat this hamburger and type at the same time so go Dawgs


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

It won’t be long now the lean is on


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Come on Dawgs score



Yes sir!! Don't let up.  The Vols can score in a hurry.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

I knew Edwards was gonna have a good season this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

27-6 Dawgs

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> 27-6 Dawgs
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Wanted 7 but 3 will do.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Who's #1?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Like to see them run like that. Good practice for when we've got to play other high powered offenses to keep them off the field.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

27-6


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Would’ve loved 6 there, but at least we got 3. Very thankful!

Now let’s play some nasty Junkyard Defense here!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

I know who’s it not be!!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Who's #1?


Probably Ohio state but I like being 3 anyways


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs put the game away so I can lay down.  I will say that when the Dawgs make a good play it makes me forget about this stone for a second or two.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 5, 2022)

Y’all look out for the orange wave. 
It’s headed north in just a few minutes.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 5, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Probably Ohio state but I like being 3 anyways


Not after today. Them and us.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Fumble! Dawgs ball!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Fumble! Dawgs ball!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Fumble!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Woooo hooooo! How ‘bout them Dawgs!


----------



## antharper (Nov 5, 2022)

Tennessee sucks


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

antharper said:


> Tennessee sucks



Go Vols!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 5, 2022)

Ooops...looks like an implosion...exposing


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Dookie!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Rookie!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Oh crap!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Fumble Georgia


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Then fumbled it back. Uggggg!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

i am so happy to see this defense today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 5, 2022)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> i am so happy to see this defense today.


I’m so happy to see you happy !


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

The defense needs to close this game out now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Hooker took a good shot there. Dawgs laying the wood!

*DEFENSE!

GO DAWGS!*


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Who's #1?





kmckinnie said:


> I’m so happy to see you happy !


Florida St fan


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

trad bow said:


> The defense needs to close this game out now.




It ain’t over til it’s over.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

trad bow said:


> The defense needs to close this game out now.




Dawgs need to punch another into the endzone!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Going into the 4th quarter 

27-6 Dawgs


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 5, 2022)

They can’t wait to get back to Knoxville, LOL


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

I’m also happy Kirby is our coach.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Awesome Dawg crowd representing!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Did y’all know hulu sucks?!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Did y’all know hulu sucks?!


Yes sir yes I do


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

That was not holding


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

They just screwed Ringo.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Sack


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Another sack!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Refs keeping them in the game


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

False.start!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Sacked again!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Down he goes again!!!!


----------



## Raylander (Nov 5, 2022)

Game over. Time to switch from beer to liquor..


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Three in a row


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Sack!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2022)

BLITZ!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Eat ‘em up, Dawg! Woooo hoooo! I love it!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Put some mustard on it!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Dawg fans representing


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

5 sacks for the Dawgs that don’t get many sacks.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Sack!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2022)

What the heck, defense!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Get your head in the game!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Crap


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Refs still helping again


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

It was as charge


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

DEFENSE!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Sacked!!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2022)

ANOTHER SACK!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Sack!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Sack!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Dawgs ball


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2022)

#22 fast as greased lightning!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

I'll take a top defense over a top offense any day


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Go, Dawgs! Undefeated!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 5, 2022)

Sone of the Vol players have been seen getting on the bus. 
Bus is running and warmed up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

How ‘bout them Junkyard Dawgs! The Big Dawg is eating up them oranges! Woooo hooooooooo!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs burn that clock!!!!!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

That defense is awesome !!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Offense does not need to let up.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Pretty obvious that the difference between this game and the game against Alabama for Tennessee is time in the pocket. It's been non-existent for UT this game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Whoop whoop!!!!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 5, 2022)

I predicted that UGA would blitz hooker's eyes out...not play prevent like Saban and BAMA did...and look at the result


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 5, 2022)

Looks like a succseeful avatar bet  for me and @Browning Slayer


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> I'll take a top defense over a top offense any day


Who said defenses don’t win championships


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 5, 2022)

Whelp so much for a competitive game....


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 5, 2022)

Think I’ll have a vodka & orange juice.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Nolan Smith was wearing Bennett‘s jersey on the sideline. That was pretty dang cool to see!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Dawgs giving up.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> Think I’ll have a vodka & orange juice.


Having a nice Trappist Stout myself!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

This game ain't over at all.  The announcer are trying to jinx the Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

What the heck, why not even try.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Alright Defense shut these vowels down!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2022)

R


mizzippi jb said:


> Looks like a succseeful avatar bet  for me and @Browning Slayer


I appreciate the back up brother!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> What the heck, why not even try.


Irritates me!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Where are all the Tenesssee members at??


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Defense please shut the hillbillies down again!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Did our Tennessee bros lose their internet?


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Where are all the Tenesssee members at??



Getting on the bus headed to Knoxville.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Did our Tennessee bros lose their internet?


Power outage


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> Pretty obvious that the difference between this game and the game against Alabama for Tennessee is time in the pocket. It's been non-existent for UT this game.


But Hooker is suppose to throw it I 2.3 seconds? Wonder why he doesn’t ? Must be dawgs secondary is covering lights out


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

D up on ‘em, Dawgs! Stop ‘em!

*GO DAWGS!
FINISH THEM!*


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Did our Tennessee bros lose their internet?


Have no fear bucksputter will be here Monday to explain everything!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

UT ain't playing aggressive enough to win. This game is over.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 5, 2022)

What’s the score? I’m in the woods!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Cham bliss getting rear chewed on


----------



## Raylander (Nov 5, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> What’s the score? I’m in the woods!



Dawgs win


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

blood on the ground said:


> What’s the score? I’m in the woods!



27-6 Dawgs


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 5, 2022)

Good job Dawgs. Y’all brutalized them.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

We need to get this one over with now so we can prepare for next week


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

*Overrated!
Overrated!
Overrated!*


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2022)

Hooker channeled TJ Finley this game. Just standing there in the pocket


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Vols ranked #1? What kind of clown show is that?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

TD ut

27-13 Dawgs!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

That sucked. Onside kick coming out way


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Tennessee finally scores a TD with 4:15 to go in the game!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Vols ranked #1? What kind of clown show is that?


Must be for ugliest uniforms?


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 5, 2022)

So, why no holding call on that TD play refs!!!?


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

It looked like Smael Mondon or someone got bear hugged and held during that TD run.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Now Kirby needs to come back and score 7, just because!!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Was hoping they wouldn’t score a TD. Although it’s all good. We still whipped that tail.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Vols ranked #1? What kind of clown show is that?


Defense ain't sexy to sportswriters. Offense is. Wins trump both.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Trying to save face.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Vols ranked #1? What kind of clown show is that?


But, but, but,...............the house that Huepel "built".


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD ut
> 
> 27-13 Dawgs!
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*



Defense indifference.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

Get BIG O in the endzone!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Congrats Tennessee y'all got to be #1 for 5 days!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> But, but, but,...............the house that Huepel "built".


Would it be brick by brick, or clod by clod???


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

TD Daaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Daaaaaaawgs!


Just kidding!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

Dawgs playing not to lose instead to win.  Please don't blow this Dawgs, I've had a rough enough day.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Daaaaaaawgs!


Please be serious


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Dawgs burn the clock and score!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Should’ve been a flag on UT for that late hit there. Refs suck!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Pitiful play calling in second half by Georgia


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Dawgs playing not to lose instead to win.  Please don't blow this Dawgs, I've had a rough enough day.



Yep. This sucks. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

I hate, "too conservative " football.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> I hate, "too conservative " football.


Yep!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Where is the flag


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

That was holding on that deep pass play


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Get in there and pimp slap that Hooker, Defense!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

We needed that catch


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Danielson needs to shut up


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Let's go Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Sacked!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2022)

Game over.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Dawgs WIN!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Whoop whoop


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

UT coaches jawing at one another! Awesome!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Fine job dawg defense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Score again Dawgs! I want more blood!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 5, 2022)

Man that uniform kinda looks like a dirty hooker


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

Time for a run by Bennett for about 15 yards and get down.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 5, 2022)

Hookers been slapped around all day


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)

Ballgame 
GO Dawgs back to #1


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Floppy Top!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Good heart Edwards!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 5, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> But, but, but,...............the house that Huepel "built".


Brick by brick


----------



## Dutch (Nov 5, 2022)

1ST DOWN! DAWWGS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Nov 5, 2022)

I bet Munson is stomping in his hobnail boots right now!!!  Dooley is smiling saying DGD!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 5, 2022)

Ballgame!!  Thank you Dawgs for making my day a bit better.  Bye guys for the night.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 5, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Brick by brick


Mustard bottle by mustard bottle


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 5, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Ballgame!!  Thank you Dawgs for making my day a bit better.  Bye guys for the night.


Prayers for a quick pass!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

FINAL 27-6

What a butt whooping! How ‘bout them Bulldogs! Heck, yeah!

Keep it going, Dawgs!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

Stetson looks like he lost a haircut bet!


----------



## Raylander (Nov 5, 2022)

Downtown gonna be wild tonight! 

Wooooo!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

DAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

Good ole Rocky Top!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Liberty just shocked Arkansas! 21-19 Wow!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs! That is all!


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

We won’t be hunted!
# Go42in22


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

I guess that’s all the number 1 offense has?


----------



## TomC (Nov 5, 2022)

ROLLED TARDS............Lost the game, the Heisman and hope! Stomped!!!!!! DOMINATION!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

*SAVAGES!*


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 5, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Liberty just shocked Arkansas! 21-19 Wow!


They’re a good team


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Can’t doubt that game plan. what a defensive performance.


----------



## labsnducks (Nov 5, 2022)

No goal posts harmed tonight


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Saw a sign on College Gameday this morning that killed me. It said the biggest thing to ever come out of Tennessee is Peyton Manning’s forehead! I LOL’d !


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2022)

So does this mean CFP's "Flavor of the Week" ranking system is a bust? Asking for some Vols fans.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2022)

Bama gift wrapped  that game. They couldn’t see it. Now they know….


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

elfiii said:


> So does this mean CFP's "Flavor of the Week" ranking system is a bust? Asking for some Vols fans.


W's is all that matters. Just win baby!


----------



## RedHills (Nov 5, 2022)

Statement win for the Dogs. They finally woke up....


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 5, 2022)

This and a Hershel Walker win on tuesday. It will be victory.


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

This might have been the most complete game since the Ducks. We still have work to do and a few road games that we must remain focused and keep chopping wood. I do think a performance like this can create more team and coach confidence in each other and determination to reach the end goal. It’s great to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!! Go DAWGS.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 5, 2022)

Wonder where those Bama guys are that said the Dawgs were going to loose against the hillbillies while they were getting that hind end spanked


----------



## tjchurch (Nov 5, 2022)

poohbear said:


> Wonder where those Bama guys are that said the Dawgs were going to loose against the hillbillies while they were getting that hind end spanked


Them boys are over there in LSU in a fight for their playoff lives.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 5, 2022)

And they're losing


----------



## Duff (Nov 5, 2022)

A Railroad hat tip to the big ugllies on both lines today. They got it done!


----------



## Raylander (Nov 5, 2022)

The boy just keeps delivering..


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1187940





Rackmaster said:


> View attachment 1187941


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Listen closely. He’s not howling. He’s saying “Loooooooose, Looooooose, Looooooose!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Great game!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 5, 2022)

Game highlights


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1589030422804979712


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 6, 2022)

Good article to read. And that video of Stetson scorings is pretty cool.


> "They're way more physical than Alabama," said Tennessee receiver Jalin Hyatt, who was held to six catches for 63 yards after catching 11 touchdown passes in his previous four games.











						UGA D gets 'physical,' puts clamps on No. 1 Vols
					

Georgia bullied Tennessee's high-flying offense, holding it without a touchdown until the final minutes, as the Bulldogs took a commanding lead in the SEC East race with a 27-13 win Saturday.




					www.espn.com


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 6, 2022)

The D knocked the hill out of the hillbillies … over and over!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2022)

Can't wait to hear what my boss comes up with tomorrow!

Him being a uT fan, all I have heard all week was how The Dawgs were going to lose. 

Me I just kept my mouth shut and let his digs bother me at all, bet he will be quiet tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2022)

My office full of Dawg fans were all scared. Got tired of hearing it. I was never worried about losing the game. I thought it would be closer, I’ll admit. But knew we should win. I didn’t think the Vols were as soft as they were. Loved watching the last May’s playing there get another L. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

I figured it would be a closer game also, glad it wasn't so the 2 vowel fans will be quiet now.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 6, 2022)

With Bama losing to LSU it makes their win over Bama less impressive as well. Rocky Flop


----------



## Wanderlust (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2022)

Hooker for Heisman my rear!!! There wasn’t nothing special about him!


----------



## notnksnemor (Nov 6, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hooker for Heisman my rear!!! There wasn’t nothing special about him!


He'd be a good candidate for a Tide commercial after yesterday.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> He'd be a good candidate for a Tide commercial after yesterday.



Oxy Clean. Those are some bone deep grass stains on that uni. Tide ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 6, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> My office full of Dawg fans were all scared. Got tired of hearing it. I was never worried about losing the game. I thought it would be closer, I’ll admit. But knew we should win. I didn’t think the Vols were as soft as they were. Loved watching the last May’s playing there get another L. Go Dawgs!


Me too I love it when players like Mays and Burton leave the team then they have to feel the wrath of the Dawgs. It is so Sweet!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 6, 2022)

I sure HATE the Vols.. I think it’s time to start drinking beer again.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2022)

Browning Slayer said:


> I sure HATE the Vols.. I think it’s time to start drinking beer again.



It's too early to go to the Magic Kingdom TJ. Wait til noon at least.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 6, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Game highlights


better highlights than SEC network and ESpn, Thanks.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 6, 2022)

Well, that was a whoopin for real. The dawgs played a solid game on both sides of the ball. It wasn’t as close as the score indicated for sure. Still proud of my Vols, but they ain’t there yet. Hats off to mutts, you guys looked great.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 6, 2022)

joepuppy said:


> Well, that was a whoopin for real. The dawgs played a solid game on both sides of the ball. It wasn’t as close as the score indicated for sure. Still proud of my Vols, but they ain’t there yet. Hats off to mutts, you guys looked great.


I think Huepel has them on the right track but it's gonna be another few years before he gets them where they need to be to truly compete.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 6, 2022)

ddgarcia said:


> I think Huepel has them on the right track but it's gonna be another few years before he gets them where they need to be to truly compete.



Yep. Vols are fuh real. They need some depth and a few more 5 *'s. I already don't like next year's game in Knoxville.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Nov 6, 2022)

__





						Loading…
					





					m.facebook.com


----------



## elfiii (Nov 7, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2022)

Just bringing this back up, yep UT is still loosing!!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 17, 2022)

On the SEC network now. Vowels are behind and the Dawgs are up 27-13


----------

